# Burnt on debris in electric roaster pan



## kenworth

I have a roaster pan is out in the yard :shocked: because I can't get the baked on plums off it.

I don't want to scrub on the enamel too hard.

What's going to take the burned on sugar and plum off without me chipping away on it?


----------



## kasilofhome

In the auto store or auto area of a store look for ENGINE SPRAY cleaner/degreaser. When I worked in a restraunt that is what they used for the baked on pans. I even use it now on the oven too. Spray, wait, set, 15 min wipe. Do it outside if you worry about fumes. Repeat if needed. Rinse and enjoy life. (The guy depts have better cleaner in some cases) Think about it engines are rarely cleaned they are hot and oil is near if not on them so it made logic for me to get it at home. I use one that is in a purple spray bottle carried by Fred Meyers and others.


----------



## kenworth

kasilofhome

THANKS for responding so fast 

I will go to the auto supply store tomorrow. 

Then just wash with dish detergent, it won't leave any funky residue?


----------



## mtnviewfarms

Another thing that I use that has never failed me yet, is to take liquid
diswashing detergent - I use the generic Dollar General Store brand,
and put a layer of that in the bottom of the pan then add some hot 
water and let it sit for 48 hours. After that whatever is on the pan
should come right off.


----------



## mothernature

Grill cleaner, it comes in aerosol or pump spray, Cleans the worst burnt on crud!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Oven cleaner also works


----------



## lathermaker

I'll second the oven cleaner.


----------



## pamda

If you are doing really sticky easy to cook on foods..try the aluminum roaster pans from the dollar store.Just stick the pan into the electric roaster asnd go to cooking. I got such a mess going once and started to do this to keep the mess down. I am all for easy cooking. Or easy cleaning. Anyway the cheap pans fit well and I can just toss the mess.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

Baking soda put in pan and boil it out.


----------



## diamondtim

Spray the pan with ammonia and put into a black garbage bag in the sun. This should loosen up the burnt material for you.


----------

